# Vettel bei Ferrari



## Armand (28 Mai 2012)

Laut Sport 1+ News hat Sebastian Vettel einen Vertrag bei Ferrari ab 2014 untersachrieben.
Sollte das wirklich stimmen,muß ich sagen das Vettel einen riesengroßen Fehler macht.Soviel ich weiß hat Alonso einen Vertrag bis 2016 bei den Roten und solange wird Sebastian nur der Wasserträger von Alonso sein.
Alonso ist sehr Ich bezogen was die F1 anbelangt und das wird er auch nicht ändern wenn Vettel ins Team kommt.Er wird darauf pochen,weiterhin die Nr.1 im Stall zu sein.
Und da frag ich mich wieder,dominiert nur Geld den Sport.Stellen die Sportler das Geld vor die Erfolge???..Die Antwort...JA....


----------



## Rakime (28 Mai 2012)

Also ich halte das für ein Gerücht. Warten wir erstmal ab was dran is. ; )


----------



## Freibier (28 Mai 2012)

ja Vettel muss&wird da bleiben wo Adrian Newey ist
Newey ist die konstante wenn es um Erfolg geht bei der F1 , das weiß auch Vettel. Er will Weltmeister werden/bleiben also was soll man da bei ferrari ?

ich halte das auch für ein Gerücht


----------



## Freibier (29 Mai 2012)

Freibier schrieb:


> ja Vettel muss&wird da bleiben wo Adrian Newey ist
> Newey ist die konstante wenn es um Erfolg geht bei der F1 , das weiß auch Vettel. Er will Weltmeister werden/bleiben also was soll man da bei ferrari ?
> 
> ich halte das auch für ein Gerücht



„Da hatte wohl jemand freien Platz in seiner Zeitung. Ich habe nichts unterschrieben“, sagte Vettel dem Fachmagazin „auto motor und sport“


----------



## grazer78 (29 Mai 2012)

der independent hat das auch schon gemeldet am Wochenende, allerdings nur einen Vorvertrag hat er unterschrieben. Und nr. 1 im Team gibts vor der Saison bei den beiden sicher nicht, so was entscheidet sich ja im Laufe der Saison und liegt an Vettel selber. Ich sage er kann 4 Titel schaffen und wenn er meist gute Autos bekommt kann er den Schumi-Rekord knacken...


----------



## maxtor (20 Juni 2012)

Ich denke 7 Titel wird so schnell keiner mehr erreichen.
Dafür ist die Leistungsdichte der Fahrer, die berechtigten Anspruch erheben zu groß.
Zu Zeiten, wo Ferrari alles gewonnen hat gab es nur einen Gegner. Ferrari selbst.


----------



## k0tak (9 Sep. 2013)

My answer is yes, too


----------



## darkbogen (9 Okt. 2013)

ich denke nicht das er wechseln wird


----------



## mark lutz (11 Okt. 2013)

ist ja schon klar wer dort fährt alonso raikkönen


----------



## DiggerSoundDiggerBounce (10 Nov. 2013)

Hätte was in bei einer echten Traditionsmarke zu sehen.


----------



## nikinhocb (22 Nov. 2013)

Vettel muss bleiben und das ist auch gut so. Senna war auch nie bei Ferrarie um ne Legende zu werden


----------



## Imbus2 (19 Dez. 2013)

früher oder später sollte er abermal wechseln, um zu zeigen das er vll auch mit dem schlechteren auto weltmeister werden kann. hat schumi auch gemacht


----------



## Mickykatze (18 Okt. 2014)

Adrian Newey


----------



## Devil81 (9 März 2015)

war ne gut Entscheidung, drück ihn die Daumen, er tritt in Große Fußstapfen


----------



## Marco2 (9 März 2015)

Vettel und Mercedes..........das hätte gepasst......HUNDERTPROZENTIG !!!!


----------



## Abckind (24 Mai 2015)

Hoffentlich wird das heute wieder ein Erfolg für Vettel. In Monaco dürfte er Chancen haben


----------



## Schmiddeyyy (2 Aug. 2015)

Vettel ist so unfassbar sympatisch meiner meinung nach !


----------



## firerace (23 Aug. 2015)

Ich glaube dieses Jahr wird das nix mehr mit dem Titel. Mercedes ist einfach zu stark und hat bereits zu viel Punktevorsprung...


----------



## maklps (8 März 2016)

Nächste Woche gehts wieder los.... dieses Jahr wird Vettel mindestens Vizemeister


----------



## floyd (9 März 2016)

Na hoffen wir es :thumbup:


----------



## hackel (29 Apr. 2016)

Schauen wir mal was in Russland auf der neuen Strecke möglich ist. Ich bin gespannt


----------

